# Need a bow set-up



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

ok guys, I have gotten to the point where I have shoot enough deer with my rifle to justify trying out archery.

Just trying to figure out what I should be getting when looking for a new bow setup, I have already got shooting with some friends and have gotten to the point where I think I should buy a bow.

Curious as to how much a decent setup would cost me, and what I should be looking at.

Bow, arrows, broad heads, release, sights, quiver, rests ect....

Let me know what you think.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

anywhere from 500 to 1,400. what price range are you looking at and i will help ya out. best bet is to look for a high end bow, bowtech, hoyt matthews, parker martin that is a year or two old. you can save from 30-60% buying used.

mark


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Like said above, it depends on the amount you want to spend. I would not go with used at all. Maybe dogdigger meant buy last years models that are still on the shelf. Usually they are cut by at least a 100$. A good package will run around a 1000$ maybe a little more with arrows,release, and broadheads


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

why wouldnt u buy used? its the best way to get into the sport for lower cost.

mark


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

One area not to skimp on is a rest. I firmly believe it is the most important thing to shooting accurately. You can get a decent release and a sight for $30 to $40 but spend the extra on a good rest. The two most popular are the fall away and the whisker biscuit. I would probably go with a whisker biscuit if I was you.

Brian


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

dogdigger said:


> why wouldnt u buy used? its the best way to get into the sport for lower cost.
> 
> mark


If your going to get into the sport, why not start out right-think about it, you'll be spending easily a couple hundred dollars on a used bow, a year down the road or two, you relize you want to upgrade, by then all your equipment is even more out dated than when you bought it and has less value. Why not just spend the little extra money and get new teh you'll have the newest on the line and be up to speed


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

go to a good bow shop and just ask to try them out and find one that fits u...u will get a lot of different opinions on here...none of them wrong..just gets overwhelming to someone new...which I myself am...keep in mind that any bow will kill a deer some are just the better tool for the job...and like I said go shhot them and see what u like and ask suggestions from the people there..keep an open wallet cuz as Im learning (and hearing it from my wife) it tends to be an expensive sport...good luck


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

sorry about that price thing guys, I know that is a big factor in all of this.

I am looking in the range of about $400-$600 for everything, and used would not be that bad of an idea.

I just want to get into a good reliable bow, and not have to spend an arm and a leg to do so.


----------



## MNgoosekiller (Aug 21, 2006)

I bought a used bow dirt cheap and it works very well. It's accurate and reliable. If you go with used one be sure that it is in good shape and have a pro take a look at it. I know people who have an expensive bow with all the bells and whistles and haven't gotten a deer with it. Yes good equiptment is important but you don't have to spend a fortune to get sucess. Good luck! :beer:


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

you can get a high end used bow setup in that price range. get a top of the line bow and you will be way ahead of the game. you can also get good deals right now on close out 06 models. good luck

mark


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Dogdigger is right, you can get a good closeout bow for pretty cheap now-or there are guys that buy new bows every year and trade in there old one(if you want to call it old) These bows would be half the price and still an 05 model or so that probably comes with a good package including arrows sight quiver and rest. This'll save tons of $$$$. Just check around


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Don't get caught up in all that high end, high tech stuff. You CAN effectively hunt and shoot deer with basic equipment. SORRY GUYS. I'm using a 10 year old bow and have found no reason to upgrade because it still works as well as the day I bought it. You DO NOT NEED 70 lbs, lazer flat trajectory and 300FPS to kill deer. You might want to pass on those long shots if you don't have it but believe it or not there are still guys that hunt successfully with recurves and longbows!!!!! Buy a bow that feels comfortable to you and practice practice practice. I used to shoot league years back with a $200 bow with no sights while many of the members were spending $500-$700 on competition bow. I shot in the top 20% of the shooters and on a given night could shoot in the top 10%. I tried all the tech equipment and my score rarely changed by a point or two. I'll admit to having to pass some shots because I didn't think I was up to it (I never blame my equipment) but those experiences have taught me how to effectively get closer to game. Now days my problem is often that I am too close and risk spooking the animals before I can loose an arrow.

You will likely experiment with tons of equipment and accessories just like about every bowhunter I know. Sure you can go out and buy a $80 arrow rest for your bow but what happens when you find out you don't like it. Start out with the basics. It will be easire to choose better equipment when you understand what your personal needs are. $400 to $600 will easily get you started. A lot of the hunter on this board have spent more on equipment in a year than I have spent in the last 25 years. Remember K.I.S.S.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah you don't need brand new stuff to get started, because who knows you might not even like bowhunting, cuz it's not for everybody. Having "some" of the high end stuff does give you an advantage though. I just like new equipment that's my problem :lol:


----------

